# Emergency kit



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

I have mislaid the emergency kit that I bought a while ago, and there is a distinct possibility I will have to replace it when I arrive in Calais on Wednesday afternoon.

Does anyone have a suggestion as to where I might find a kit containing bulbs, warning triangle, hi-vis etc en route? We are heading up towards Amsterdam, so anywhere in that direction would be useful.

Also, we may get to Germany at the weekend, so is it likely that one or any of the outlets for the Umwelt Zone stickers will be open on Saturday or Sunday?

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I would just try and find one of those motorfactor places en route to Dover or where ever your sailing from. You will pay a fortune on the ferries or motorway service stations.

Im not 100% sure spare bulbs are actually a legal requirement but advisory. Think you do need the hi viz and triangle though.

As for the sticker for Germany I think its only large towns and cities you need it for. Ive never had one. Actually I dont think I can even get one for our van.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

bijgouder said:


> I have mislaid the emergency kit that I bought a while ago, and there is a distinct possibility I will have to replace it when I arrive in Calais on Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> Does anyone have a suggestion as to where I might find a kit containing bulbs, warning triangle, hi-vis etc en route? We are heading up towards Amsterdam, so anywhere in that direction would be useful.
> 
> ...


When you get to Calais why not call into Auchan and get kitted out there. Alternatively look out for a Naurauto or similar motor outlet in France. Leroy Merlin will probably have a motoring section as well so maybe worth a look there.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Beware if buying French headlight bulbs as they will not necessarily fit as they dip the wrong way for UK lights, so they make them not to fit.....

that way if you want to change to dipping the other way (as we did when we moved here for two vehicles) it necessitated new headlights at about 200€ per vehicle,...

Remember Germany needs a First Aid kit too, France requires a high vis jacket for each person - but they are available in virtually every hypermarket in the accessoire department or the motor section if they have a separate one (many LeClerc do).

One warning triangle required (2 for Spain), the lights are required for all vehicle lights in France......

but UK for bulbs as said, hypermarket for the rest.

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If we knew where you were coming from to get to Calais then maybe we could steer you slightly off route to say a Halfords to enable you to get a bulb kit, the rest is available over there.

cabby

It seems a lot of members have not put their location with the Avatar.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Any large supermarket in France will have triangles, hi viz waistcoats and bulb kits.
On the headlight bulb issue: In all vehicles I have ever owned it isn't the bulb that determines uk versus continental dip pattern, but the reflector-ie the housing that the bulb fits into.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Have to agree with a Nomad, bulbs are the same, it's what they are fitted into that determines the dipping pattern.

As far as bulbs are concerned I would avoid Halfrauds, their prices are plain crazy, find a small independent garage and buy them there. The added advantage being they will know what you need (as opposed to buying what some else THINKS you need) 

Hi viz jackets are as cheap as chips in tool hire places and builders merchants as well. 

Enjoy your trip, you will only need an Umwelt sticker if you go into certain towns and cities, it's a bit like the London LEZ, plenty of warning signs before you get into the area where it's actually required. Personally I park out of town and use the always excellent public transport. Less hassle :wink:


----------



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions.

Cabby, I asked the question because it is possible I won't be able to make the purchases over here. Thanks for replying anyway.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Go via Cité €urope when you get to Calais, MH parking and massive Carrefour to stock up with your emergency kit and anything or everything else that takes your fancy.


Probably cheaper than Germany.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I think I have to agree with pippin on this. :roll: 

cabby


----------

